# Nikki



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I dont want to start a new thread on Nikki, so everyone PLEASE read the old thread on Nikki needs a home.I just want to make sure you all dont miss this.Thanks,Sheila


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I read the old post and that's wonderful. Where do you live? I know Nikki is in New York, right? Can we do a puppy chain to drive her from one location to another?


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Feb 9 2005, 11:49 AM
> *I read the old post and that's wonderful.  Where do you live?  I know Nikki is in New York, right?  Can we do a puppy chain to drive her from one location to another?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34406*


[/QUOTE]

No shes in VT. Yes a puppy chain would be great...read and post on the old link,, then we wont have two threads going on her


----------

